# Great & Meaningful Quotes



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## officerripley

*The superior man seeks what is right; the inferior one, what is profitable*.
~~Confucius


----------



## HazyDavey

Sometimes, I guess there just aren't enough rocks.
_~Forest Gump._


----------



## Pepper

*Don't let the sun catch you cryin'.*
Gerry & the Pacemakers


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Ferocious

*If you spill honey on your bum........don't go near bees. *


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lakeland living

Never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience
   Mark Twain


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## horseless carriage

Expectation is the root of all heartache.
William Shakespeare

The word heartache wasn't around in The Bard's day, what he actually said was:

"Oft expectation fails, and most oft there where most it promises."

It's from All's Well That Ends Well.
So now you know.


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

“Cringing at your past means you’ve developed as a person.”


----------



## Ferocious

*Sculpting stone may satisfy your artistic urges, but it also gives you segs on your hands. *


----------



## Ferocious

*And it hurts like hell if you drop a hammer or chisel on your toe.  *


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Keesha

Wisdom is avoiding anything that weakens the spirit.


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Tish




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## fmdog44

"There are years that ask questions and years that answer."
                                                                                  -Zora Neale Hurston


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Liberty

“In the *spring*, at the end of the day, you should smell like dirt.” – Margaret Atwood.


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Liberty

*If all you have is a hammer, everyone else looks like a nail.*

Abraham Maslow


----------



## Tish

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 145709


I so love this, amazing.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Repondering

*The privilege of a lifetime is to become who you really are.

Carl Jung *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## grahamg

RadishRose said:


> “Cringing at your past means you’ve developed as a person.”


Controversial but probably true, as is this one from Paul Newman I've mentioned a few times on other threads:


----------



## grahamg




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## AnnieA




----------



## AnnieA




----------



## squatting dog

"Whoever said the pen is mightier than 
the sword obviously has never encountered 
automatic weapons"

- General Douglas MacArthur


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## CinnamonSugar

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 146271
> 
> View attachment 146270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 146272
> 
> 
> View attachment 146273


Nice to see u again @PamfromTx !


----------



## grahamg

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 146271
> 
> View attachment 146270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 146272
> 
> 
> View attachment 146273


Four good ones in a row!   .


----------



## Tish




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Pink Biz

_*“Few tasks are more like the torture of Sisyphus than housework, with its endless repetition: the clean becomes soiled, the soiled is made clean, over and over, day after day. The housewife wears herself out marking time: she makes nothing, simply perpetuates the present ... Eating, sleeping, cleaning - the years no longer rise up towards heaven, they lie spread out ahead, gray and identical. The battle against dust and dirt is never won."*_
*Simone de Beauvoir - The Second Sex 1949*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

Better an oops than a what if.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## AnnieA




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Rosemarie

Keesha said:


> View attachment 144113


That's a good one!


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 147843


Best quote I've read.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## dobielvr

Keesha said:


> View attachment 144110


This is so true!

imo


----------



## Keesha

dobielvr said:


> This is so true!
> 
> imo


It Is. Our mind is like a computerized hologram. We get what we expect. We create our reality in each and every now moment. Reality is fluid and not predetermined. When we change the way way we think about things, the things we think about , change.  It’s a magic. ( in my opinion )


----------



## Keesha

Rosemarie said:


> That's a good one!


I agree! Sometimes it’s hard to fully enjoy the moment when we are thinking about the past or worrying about the future. In reality, the only time is now. Thank you.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MrPants




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## StarSong

Tish said:


> View attachment 149871


Thanks - my problem isn't convincing myself, it's convincing those around me.


----------



## Tish

StarSong said:


> Thanks - my problem isn't convincing myself, it's convincing those around me.


Bwahahaha, Girl you just made me spit out my coffee


----------



## Tish




----------



## StarSong

Tish said:


> View attachment 150020


Or have a trove of good stories for their grandchildren. 
My kids laugh that my best HS stories start out this way: "So my friends and I were ditching school one day when...."


----------



## PamfromTx

I will post more when our internet is restored.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## StarSong

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 150676


My mother always said this.  And it's absolutely true.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Feelslikefar

*Not My Circus Not My Monkeys...*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Feelslikefar

*"Intelligence without ambition is a bird without wings." * - Salvador Dali


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Murrmurr

We are as powerful as technology would have us believe, but not nearly as smart as pride would have us believe.


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## horseless carriage

It was not Dan Cook who said: "It ain't over until the fat lady sings."
Despite his obvious allegiance to the Red raiders, Texas Tech sports information director Ralph Carpenter was the picture of professional objectivity when the Aggies rallied for a 72–72 tie late in the SWC tournament finals. "Hey, Ralph," said Bill Morgan, "this... is going to be a tight one after all." "Right", said Ralph, "the opera ain’t over until the fat lady sings."


----------



## J.B Books




----------



## PamfromTx

CinnamonSugar said:


> Nice to see u again @PamfromTx !


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## bowmore

No one stands as tall as when they stoop to help a child


----------



## dobielvr

Keesha said:


> View attachment 151992


Yes, I do this a lot...


----------



## Tish




----------



## Keesha

dobielvr said:


> Yes, I do this a lot...


I try and do it a lot but unfortunately I get easily distracted by things that I judge as wrong which is a hard habit to break so if any of you notice me doing this please short me a pm to remind me.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## StarSong

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 152213


I really, really like this one!


----------



## Mike

Wine gives you Wisdom.
Beer gives you bravado.
Water give you bacteria.

Anon.

Mike.


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## StarSong

Tish said:


> View attachment 152613


Or a man's.


----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## StarSong

Hapiguy said:


> View attachment 152614


So, so, so, so true!


----------



## Sassycakes

*“If it’s the right chair, it doesn’t take too long to get comfortable in it.” – Robert De Niro*


----------



## Tish




----------



## ohioboy

"When plotting revenge, dig two Graves".

ancient proverb


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Jondalar7

The best things in life are on the other side of fear.
Will Smith


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pepper




----------



## -Oy-

*Wherever you go - there you are.*

Deeper than it first seems


----------



## Feelslikefar

*“I want to stay as close to the edge as I can without going over. 
Out on the edge you see all kinds of things you can't see from the center.”
― Kurt Vonnegut*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Jondalar7

Everything will turn out right in the end, 
If things are not going right 
then it is not yet the end.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## StarSong

Tish said:


> View attachment 153515


And I'd add, don't let tomorrow use up too much of today either.  
We spend so much time agonizing over yesterday and worrying about tomorrow, don't we?


----------



## RubyK




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Tish




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## Tish




----------



## SetWave




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Deleted due to being so sleepy that I don't even know where I'm posting.  Sorry.


----------



## PamfromTx

Deleted due to being so sleepy that I don't even know where I'm posting.  Sorry.


----------



## PamfromTx

Deleted due to being so sleepy that I don't even know where I'm posting.  Sorry.


----------



## PamfromTx

Deleted due to being so sleepy that I don't even know where I'm posting.  Sorry.


----------



## PamfromTx

Deleted due to being so sleepy that I don't even know where I'm posting.  Sorry.


----------



## PamfromTx

Deleted due to being so sleepy that I don't even know where I'm posting.  Sorry.


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> View attachment 153768


The most beautiful thing a woman could wear for me, is me.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara

Morgan Freeman (age 83) recites Invictus from memory.
Something he memorized when he was a child in school.


----------



## Tish




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## StarSong

Pappy said:


> View attachment 154323


Wow - isn't this the truth!!!


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Feelslikefar

*"Hesitation increases in relation to risk in equal proportion to age." *- Ernest Hemingway


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Pepper

My dad's last sentence to me:
"So quick the life"


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

SetWave said:


> View attachment 154495


Ah René Descartes, the ultimate questioner of metaphysics.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Tish

Keesha said:


> View attachment 154818


Absolutely love that!


----------



## Tish




----------



## fmdog44

"Rolex, Timex they both tell time."


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha

I hope nobody is offended by this


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Keesha

Tish said:


> View attachment 154377


This post came to mind today and it is sooo true. One good friend is worth a 1,000 fake ones.


----------



## Keesha

SetWave said:


> View attachment 155357


No!


----------



## fmdog44

When you go camping without beer you're just sitting in the woods.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> This post came to mind today and it is sooo true. One good friend is worth a 1,000 fake ones.


I'm not sure what a fake friend is... I have a handful of close friends and numerous acquaintances of various degrees of closeness, but no friends that I would call fake.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> I'm not sure what a fake friend is... I have a handful of close friends and numerous acquaintances of various degrees of closeness, but no friends that I would call fake.


Perhaps I picked an inappropriate word for your liking.  Maybe pretentious would have been a better word but the quote Tish posted didn’t say that.  I’ll happily give you an example; people will brag about the hundreds of friends they have on Facebook.

Anyway Starsong is there any particular reason why you didn’t question Tish about this? She posted the quote. It’s merely a quote that resonated with me. Clearly it didn’t with you and I’m ok with that.


----------



## Pepper

I googled 'fake friends definition' and got lots of insights.  Sure, we all have known and know folks like that.


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> Perhaps I picked an inappropriate word for your liking.  Maybe pretentious would have been a better word but the quote Tish posted didn’t say that.  I’ll happily give you an example; people will brag about the hundreds of friends they have on Facebook.
> 
> Anyway Starsong is there any particular reason why you didn’t question Tish about this? She posted the quote. It’s merely a quote that resonated with me. Clearly it didn’t with you and I’m ok with that.


I'm sorry - I missed Tish's quote.  Wasn't attacking you, and it certainly isn't the first time I've heard the term "fake friends."  For some reason, reading it this time made me question the expression.  Dealing with "fake" friends seems very high school - you're thrown together with folks you don't like or trust, but have to play the game.  

With age I've learned to quickly purge fake friends from my life.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> I'm sorry - I missed Tish's quote.  Wasn't attacking you, and it certainly isn't the first time I've heard the term "fake friends."  For some reason, reading it this time made me question the expression.  Dealing with "fake" friends seems very high school - you're thrown together with folks you don't like or trust, but have to play the game.
> 
> With age I've learned to quickly purge fake friends from my life.


Seems very high school? Exactly my point. 
You say you didn’t understand the term , yet your last sentence proves you clearly do. 

Apology accepted.


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> Seems very high school? Exactly my point.
> You say you didn’t understand the term , yet your last sentence proves you clearly do.
> 
> Apology accepted.


I probably should have said that in an adult context I don't understand the term.


----------



## fmdog44

"When you come to a fork in the road take it."

-Yogi Berra


----------



## MarciKS

StarSong said:


> I'm not sure what a fake friend is... I have a handful of close friends and numerous acquaintances of various degrees of closeness, but no friends that I would call fake.


I know what a fake friend is. Have lots of fake friends. They claim to be your friend but are in fact not. It's all a bunch of lip service so they can use you till they're done with you. Lifetime of experience with this type of friend.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> I probably should have said that in an adult context I don't understand the term.


Of course you do. How people might present themselves on open forum isn’t necessarily the way they present themselves behind the scenes 

THAT is more high school than anything I can think of and another example of fake or pretentiousness. I hope this clear things up some.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> Of course you do. How people might present themselves on open forum isn’t necessarily the way they present themselves behind the scenes
> 
> THAT is more high school than anything I can think of and another example of fake or pretentiousness. I hope this clear things up some.


Actually, it does.


----------



## MarciKS

Keesha said:


> Of course you do. How people might present themselves on open forum isn’t necessarily the way they present themselves behind the scenes
> 
> THAT is more high school than anything I can think of and another example of fake or pretentiousness. I hope this clear things up some.


....pulling comment leaving discussion. sorry didn't mean to upset anyone. just making a statement.


----------



## StarSong

Also leaving discussion.


----------



## Keesha

MarciKS said:


> i have noticed that. that makes me so mad. don't pretend. won't do them no good. see through them. it's ridiculous.


I’m not meaning to be mean here. I’m simply telling how it is from my perception and my perception could be WaY off. I don’t think I fall into the ‘normal’ category.
I suppose Starsong probably categorized it correctly that there’s true friends , acquaintances, people you know and everything in between.


----------



## MarciKS

Keesha said:


> I’m not meaning to be mean here. I’m simply telling how it is from my perception and my perception could be WaY off. I don’t think I fall into the ‘normal’ category.
> 
> The post Tish presented reminded me of a relative of mine who would continuously brag about having 160 friends on Facebook and it made me wonder how anyone could possibly have that many friends.
> 
> I suppose Starsong probably categorized it correctly that there’s true friends , acquaintances, people you know and everything in between. For myself I’d choose quality over quantity every time. I’ve only been here 3 years and probably only have 1 or 2 good friends and I’m ok with that.


i know.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Keesha

Keesha said:


> View attachment 155045


And clearly I’m far from learning this.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Verisure

The man we loved to hate


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 156351


OMG my grandmother has come back as a cartoon rabbit


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## Keesha

Tish said:


> View attachment 157289


Now ThAT is BeauTiFul!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## fmdog44

"There are worse crimes than burning books. One of them is not reading them."
         -Poet Joseph Brodsky

The greatest lie ever told about love is that it sets you free." 
         -Author Zadie Smith


----------



## Llynn

*DON’T TAKE LIFE SO SERIOUS, SON … IT AIN’T NOHOW PERMANENT.  *

_Porky Pine in the Pogo comic strip. _


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## SetWave




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

<------ That is so me.  lol


----------



## Tish




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Keesha

Tish said:


> View attachment 159330


Hahaha. Love it. I’m definitely odd.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

We don't have to agree on anything to be kind to one another.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Keesha

Tish said:


> View attachment 159768


Yes. I hope I mature soon.


----------



## Tish

Keesha said:


> Yes. I hope I mature soon.


 You don't have to, after all, you are not a cheese


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 160131


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> You don't have to, after all, you are not a cheese
> 
> View attachment 159933


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara

"A friend to all 
is a friend to none"  
_...Aristotle
_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Gary O'

Well now
This is quite the thread

I have only one short quote
...and its mine (I think)

*Worry*
The bastard child of concern


----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

*Talent is developed in solitude, character is developed in society.*


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## horseless carriage

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 168896


Insanity is hereditary. You get it from your kids.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## fmdog44

I don't believe in miracles but I do rely on them.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis

Martin Luther King Jr.

“I don't know what will happen now; we've got some difficult days ahead. But it really doesn't matter to with me now, because I've been to the mountain top. And I don't mind. Like anybody, I would like to live a long life – longevity has its place. But I'm not concerned about that now. I just want to do God's will. And he's allowed me to go up to the mountain. And I've looked over, and I've seen the promised land. I may not get there with you. But I want you to know tonight, that we, as a people, will get to the promised land. And so I'm happy tonight; I'm not worried about anything; I'm not fearing any man. Mine eyes have seen the glory of the coming of the Lord.”


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## officerripley

No people goes down until their women are weak and dishonored...

~~from Midwestern U.S. Sioux Indian female puberty ceremony


----------



## Tish




----------



## CinnamonSugar

“Are you comparing the backstage of your life to the edited highlights of someone else’s life?”


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## grahamg

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 169861


A wise man once said, "Marry before you've got any sense, or when its all gone"!


----------



## grahamg

Chris P Bacon said:


>


"Humour not for everyone", she's havin a laugh,....., on us!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon

- Wayne Dyer


----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

“I cannot do all the good that the world needs. But the world needs all the good that I can do.”  
  ―      Jana Stanfield


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Blessed are the humorless for they remind me how nice it feels to laugh.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Yeah, what he said!  (^_^)


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## fmdog44

"We will see a generation of obesity, diabetes and disease." from poor nutrition habits.
-Dick Gregory during the 60's


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Shero

_"My general attitude to life is to enjoy every minute of every day. I never do anything with a feeling of, ’Oh God, I’ve got to do this today."
Richard Branson_


----------



## officerripley

_"[M]yth[:]…what the big religion calls the little religion… "_
~~from “Open Letter to [Science Fiction/Fantasy Conventions] from the Indians No Longer in the Background of a John Wayne Movie” by Stephen Graham Jones, Tor.com Personal Essays, 5/19/21


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Shero said:


> _"My general attitude to life is to enjoy every minute of every day. I never do anything with a feeling of, ’Oh God, I’ve got to do this today."
> Richard Branson_


Lucky him but with his money, anything he feels that way about, he could probably hire someone else to do it for him anyway.


----------



## Murrmurr

Temper is a sword you hold by the blade.

I was told that a Scottish author said that, but I don't remember his name.


----------



## officerripley

"Hope is a wolf whose bite is cruel and sharp." -- in spite of lots of googling, I can't find out who said it or if I'm remembering the quote right; anybody know, I'd love to find out.


----------



## SmoothSeas

_The world is a dangerous place to live, not because of the people who are evil, but because of the people who don't do anything about it._
_- Albert Einstein_​


----------



## SmoothSeas

​

_...Morgan Freemam_​


----------



## Shero

When you get caught up on other peoples' problems, solve them with caution so you don't suffer the excessive burdens of regrets. (Darmie Orem).


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## officerripley

_*"Not creative enough to make up my own imaginary friends, I depended on the world’s greatest writers to distract me when the tension between my parents got too intense. I certainly couldn’t ask real live classmates to come home with me for snickerdoodles and cocoa and shattered glass.*"_

~~from _To the Stars Through Difficulties_ by Romalyn Tilghman


----------



## Chris P Bacon

officerripley said:


> _*"Not creative enough to make up my own imaginary friends, I depended on the world’s greatest writers to distract me when the tension between my parents got too intense. I certainly couldn’t ask real live classmates to come home with me for snickerdoodles and cocoa and shattered glass.*"_
> 
> ~~from _To the Stars Through Difficulties_ by Romalyn Tilghman


I like that quote because it reminds me of where I came from but shattered glass wasn't there. Still, I used books as a getaway from a turbulent world that was beyond my control. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## bowmore

“It is not the critic who counts: not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles or where the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually* in the arena*, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood, who strives valiantly, who errs and comes up short again and again, because there is no effort without error or shortcoming, but who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions, who spends himself in a worthy cause; who, at the best, knows, in the end, the triumph of high achievement, and who, at the worst, if he fails, at least he fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who knew neither victory nor defeat.”
Theodore Rosevelt


----------



## officerripley

Chris P Bacon said:


> I like that quote because it reminds me of where I came from but shattered glass wasn't there. Still, I used books as a getaway from a turbulent world that was beyond my control. Thanks for the memories!


Oh no, sorry I resurrected bad memories for you; I know what that feels like; there wasn't any shattered glass for me either but broken furniture, lamps, etc., sigh.


----------



## Aunt Bea

_“God created war so that Americans would learn geography.” _- attributed to Mark Twain


----------



## officerripley

_“It is only those who have neither fired a shot nor heard the shrieks and groans of the wounded who cry aloud for blood, more vengeance, more desolation. War is hell.”_
― General William Tecumseh Sherman


----------



## officerripley

_You smug-faced crowds with kindling eye
Who cheer when soldier lads march by,
Sneak home and pray you’ll never know
The hell where youth and laughter go._

~~excerpt from “Suicide in the Trenches” by English poet Siegfried Sassoon


----------



## Alligatorob

Pretty sure I have used this here before, but I like it and maybe not all have seen:

_For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple, and wrong.
H. L. Mencken_


----------



## WheatenLover

Alligatorob said:


> _For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple, and wrong.
> H. L. Mencken_


I often think that when my kids voice their opinions about something the government has done or should do. I have opinions too, but I also realize (which they say doesn't matter) that we never really know what the full complexities of the problem are, or how the solution may negatively effect other issues. Most of us don't have the knowledge to evaluate those complexities anyway. For example, I don't know much about economics, beyond two courses I took. I delved into it, and got (a) bored, and (b) confused. There are too many opinions in econ world, and just because a point of view is popular, doesn't make it correct.

Actually, I just realized that many of my kid's opinions are solutions to complex problems. But one cannot just decide on a solution, such as "end poverty", without knowing what that will entail IRL. Anyone who doesn't wholehearted agree with them is told they do not have good critical thinking skills. This amuses me, because I taught them to think critically.


----------



## WheatenLover

Shero said:


> _"My general attitude to life is to enjoy every minute of every day. I never do anything with a feeling of, ’Oh God, I’ve got to do this today."
> Richard Branson_


He has servants and professionals who help him to be able to enjoy every minute of every day. The rest of us have to do our own taxes, vacuum, wash dishes, and clean up the yard the dog uses to eliminate. Hey, I put that dog stuff politely. I should get a star for that. We have to drive our own cars. Fly in someone else's plane. You get the drift.


----------



## WheatenLover

Tish said:


> View attachment 172273gnd


The wise man knows where to find reliable information. Once you've got that down, you can find out just about anything. Today, the wise man asks Google.

Years ago, our family didn't have internet access for a few months because we couldn't afford it. The worst part about that was that I had so many questions that I could have looked up the answers to in a jiffy. I didn't write them down, because they were just things I wondered about. IOW, Trivia Queen here. I remember one thing I was really wanting to know -- all about the gestation, birth, and early life of kangaroos.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Alligatorob

WheatenLover said:


> I often think that when my kids voice their opinions about something the government has done or should do. I have opinions too, but I also realize (which they say doesn't matter) that we never really know what the full complexities of the problem are, or how the solution may negatively effect other issues. Most of us don't have the knowledge to evaluate those complexities anyway. For example, I don't know much about economics, beyond two courses I took. I delved into it, and got (a) bored, and (b) confused. There are too many opinions in econ world, and just because a point of view is popular, doesn't make it correct.
> 
> Actually, I just realized that many of my kid's opinions are solutions to complex problems. But one cannot just decide on a solution, such as "end poverty", without knowing what that will entail IRL. Anyone who doesn't wholehearted agree with them is told they do not have good critical thinking skills. This amuses me, because I taught them to think critically.


I think you pretty much hit the nail on the head.  Today's problems are mostly too complex for many to really understand.  I think the best solution is to remember that and be careful in just accepting the simple solution.

Your example of the economy and economics is a good one.  We often blame or credit the president and/or congress for the current state of the economy.  And while they do impact the economy those impacts are long term and not the only impacts.  Still if the economy is good on election day we tend to vote for the incumbent, if its bad for the challenger...


----------



## WheatenLover

Alligatorob said:


> I think you pretty much hit the nail on the head.  Today's problems are mostly too complex for many to really understand.  I think the best solution is to remember that and be careful in just accepting the simple solution.
> 
> Your example of the economy and economics is a good one.  We often blame or credit the president and/or congress for the current state of the economy.  And while they do impact the economy those impacts are long term and not the only impacts.  Still if the economy is good on election day we tend to vote for the incumbent, if its bad for the challenger...


Thank you.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

officerripley said:


> Oh no, sorry I resurrected bad memories for you; I know what that feels like; there wasn't any shattered glass for me either but broken furniture, lamps, etc., sigh.


No, no, nothing of the sort. They weren't "happy" memories, for sure but it maqkes me happy to realize how far behind me those days are. Life is not all gloss and fluff. You meant no harm, I know and I want you to know that you caused no harm. 
No worries!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

WheatenLover said:


> He has servants and professionals who help him to be able to enjoy every minute of every day. The rest of us have to do our own taxes, vacuum, wash dishes, and clean up the yard the dog uses to eliminate. *Hey, I put that dog stuff politely. I should get a star for that. *We have to drive our own cars. Fly in someone else's plane. You get the drift.


@WheatenLover I quite agree, here's your star!


----------



## officerripley

Chris P Bacon said:


> No, no, nothing of the sort. They weren't "happy" memories, for sure but it maqkes me happy to realize how far behind me those days are. Life is not all gloss and fluff. You meant no harm, I know and I want you to know that you caused no harm.
> No worries!


Thanks!


----------



## officerripley

_"Love is so much bigger than too many of us realize." _~~Jane T. Godfrey


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## officerripley

_"The same malignant aspect in republicanism [*] may be traced in the inequality of fortunes, and the opportunities of fraud, growing out of a state of war, and in the degeneracy of manners and morals engendered by both. No nation could preserve its freedom in the midst of continual warfare."_
~~James Madison, U.S. president 1809-1817; *referring to the republican form of government, _not _the U.S. Republican party which was not formed until 1854


----------



## officerripley

_Tribe follows tribe, and nation follows nation, like the waves of the sea. It is the order of nature, and regret is useless._
~~Seattle, Chief of the Suquamish Tribe, Washington Territory, U.S., 1854


----------



## Chris P Bacon

@officerripley 

"You're good with these quotes!"
                                        - Chris P Bacon


----------



## officerripley

Chris P Bacon said:


> @officerripley
> 
> "You're good with these quotes!"
> - Chris P Bacon


Thanks, I keep a quotes journal.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## officerripley

_Beware a cruel man with a folksy smile_. 
~~Ralph Nader


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pappy




----------



## officerripley

_Today I saw a bumper sticker that said, “Religion is what keeps the poor from murdering the rich.” I think that’s right, but it’s also only part of the story...The belief that it is acceptable to be rich is what keeps the poor from murdering the rich. The desire to be like them keeps the poor from murdering the rich. None of this, of course, keeps the rich from murdering the poor_*.*
~~from _The Culture of Make Believe_ by Derrick Jensen


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SmoothSeas

_“We are what we pretend to be, so we must be careful about what we pretend to be.”_


...Kurt Vonnegut​


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

“The person who loves _their_ dream of community will destroy community 
but the person who loves those around them will create community.”  

- Dietrich Bonhoeffer


----------



## Murrmurr

Take care using words that you might have to eat later.


----------



## officerripley

*You [ask] for wisdom? Hear these words. Nothing limits intelligence more than ignorance; nothing fosters ignorance more than one’s own opinions; nothing strengthens opinions more than refusing to look at reality.*

~~from _The Visitor_ by Sheri S. Tepper


----------



## Gaer

"It's wise not to love too much.
It almost kills you when you lose."
(Don't know who said it.)


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Gaer said:


> "It's wise not to love too much.
> It almost kills you when you lose."
> (Don't know who said it.)


I'd imagine more than one person has said it!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop

Those who died yesterday had plans for today and those who died today had plans for tomorrow. In the blink of an eye everything can change. So do not take life for granted. Make amends to those you have wronged. Forgive those who have wronged you. Tell the ones you love that you love them often. You never know when the chance to do so may be gone.
? unknown ?


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Shero

“One can choose to go back toward safety or forward toward growth. Growth must be chosen again and again: fear must be overcome again and again.” – Abraham Maslow


“Every success story is a tale of constant adaption, revision and change” – Richard Branson


----------



## Chris P Bacon

​


----------



## fmdog44

_"Freedom is never more than one generation away from extinction. We didn't pass it on to our children in our bloodstream. It must be fought for, protected and handed on for them to do the same."_
-Ronald Reagan


----------



## Chris P Bacon

​


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Mitch86

It's not the days of your life that count, it's the life in your days.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Mitch86

Enjoy every day to the fullest because it may be your LAST!


----------



## bowmore

Just because through the magic of technology, your voice reaches halfway around the world doesn't mean you are wiser than when it reached only to the end of the bar.
Paraphrasing Edward R Murrow


----------



## horseless carriage

Mitch86 said:


> Enjoy every day to the fullest because it may be your LAST!


Don't worry about the world coming to an end today. It is already tomorrow in Australia.
Charles Schulz.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Feelslikefar

“If you have everything under control, you’re not moving fast enough.” — Mario Andretti


----------



## Chris P Bacon

​


----------



## PamfromTx

We don't have to agree on anything to be kind to one another.


----------



## Murrmurr

I would rather have questions that can’t be answered than answers that can’t be questioned.
- Richard Feynman, theoretical physicist


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Shero




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## charry




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Never be defined by your past. 
It was just a lesson, not a life sentence.

- Author unknown


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx

Chris P Bacon said:


> Never be defined by your past.
> It was just a lesson, not a life sentence.
> 
> - Author unknown


Good quote!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris P Bacon

​


----------



## Chris P Bacon

*This pandemic has made us realize *
*the amount of things that we take for granted in life, 
not to mention, life itself.

- Laura Powell

*


----------



## Chris P Bacon

​


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## win231

Something is not right just because everyone is doing it.
Something is not wrong just because few are doing it.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 200317


True. And it also turns most of us invisible.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

officerripley said:


> True. And it also turns most of us invisible.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley

*PEOPLE "KNOWING THEIR PLACE" AND STAYING THERE = SLAVERY.

(YEAH, IT’S THAT SIMPLE.)*​
~~Jane T. Godfrey


----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Murrmurr

It would not be much of a universe if it wasn't home to the people you love. 
- Prof. Stephen Hawking


----------



## Murrmurr

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 201093


I'm saving this one for Paxton.


----------



## Pink Biz

Murrmurr said:


> I'm saving this one for Paxton.


Aw, sweet!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## officerripley

"Goddamn all big shots." ~~Ernie Pyle, World War II journalist


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris P Bacon

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 199143


The takers may eat better but the givers sleep better.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## mrstime

"You can't love your country only when you win."
 Joe Biden


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## grahamg

Chris P Bacon said:


> The takers may eat better but the givers sleep better.


Good quote, (one of your very own?)!!


----------



## ElCastor

One of the great mistakes is to judge policies and programs by their intentions rather than their results.
... Milton Friedman


----------



## Chris P Bacon

grahamg said:


> Good quote, (one of your very own?)!!


Unfortunately, no, I read it recently but it stuck with me.
Thank you though for imagining that I could think of
something so inspirational. I’m very grateful!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## helenbacque

A closed mouth gathers no feet.


----------



## officerripley

"The superior man seeks what is right; the inferior one, what is profitable."
~~Confucius


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## CarolfromTX




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## officerripley

"We are told [by anti-'big'-government advocates] that the United States got rich in spite of government, when the truth is closer to the opposite: The United States got rich because it got government more or less right."
 ~~from _American Amnesia: How the War on Government Led Us to Forget What Made America Prosper_ by Jacob S. Hacker and Paul Pierson


----------



## Ladybj

Keesha said:


> View attachment 144248


Absolutely love it.  I took a snap shot of your quote with my phone


----------



## Chris P Bacon

- Rita Schiano


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## JaniceM

It's not famous, but still meaningful:

_"The bad memories, you can deal with..  it's the good memories that leave a hole in your heart.."_


----------



## Sassycakes

*“One of the greatest things a father can do for his children is to love their mother.” –Howard W. Hunter*


----------



## Mandee

RadishRose said:


> “Cringing at your past means you’ve developed as a person.”


Perhaps I'm not as bad a failure as I thought then.


----------



## RadishRose

Mandee said:


> Perhaps I'm not as bad a failure as I thought then.


Of course you're not!


----------



## officerripley




----------



## Feelslikefar

_Don't only practice your art, but force your way into its secrets; 
art deserves that, for it and knowledge can raise man to the Divine_. - Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## officerripley

"You [ask] for wisdom? Hear these words. Nothing limits intelligence more than ignorance; nothing fosters ignorance more than one’s own opinions; nothing strengthens opinions more than refusing to look at reality."
~~from _The Visitor_ by Sheri S. Tepper


----------



## Georgiagranny

I flunked Latin (twice!) but learned a few things here and there anyway. One of my favorites is 

de gustibus non est disputandum...matters of taste cannot be disputed...whether "taste" is in food or furniture or hair style or anything else


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Gardenlover

"The beginning of our happiness lies in the understanding that life without wonder is not worth living."
Abraham Joshua Heschel


----------



## Chris P Bacon

"Oh yeah, life goes on, long after the thrill of living is gone."

- Jack & Diane by John Mellencamp


----------



## officerripley

"Labor is prior to and independent of capital. Capital is only the fruit of labor, and could never have existed if labor had not first existed. Labor is the superior of capital, and deserves much the higher consideration."
~~U.S. President Abraham Lincoln, his first State of the Union Address, 12/3/1861


----------



## PamfromTx

*We don't have to agree on anything to be kind to one another.*​


----------



## PamfromTx

Chris P Bacon said:


> "Oh yeah, life goes on, long after the thrill of living is gone."
> 
> - Jack & Diane by John Mellencamp


How are you doing, Mr. Bacon?


----------



## Chris P Bacon

PamfromTx said:


> How are you doing, Mr. Bacon?


I’ve been pretty fried lately.
Thanks for asking though!


----------



## PamfromTx

Chris P Bacon said:


> I’ve been pretty fried lately.
> Thanks for asking though!


I'm sorry.... hope you feel better and soon.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

PamfromTx said:


> I'm sorry.... hope you feel better and soon.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## officerripley

“Real strength has to do with helping others.” – Mr. Rogers


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley

"The whole people must take upon themselves the Education of the Whole People and must be willing to bear the expenses of it." ~~John Adams, 2nd President of the United States


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

What is now our past, was once our future. 
And all of our future, will one day, be past.
- A present from - A Wiseman


----------



## RFW

"As long as there is one person on Earth that remembers you, it isn’t over."
From Rodgers and Hammerstein’s Carousel musical.


----------



## officerripley




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RFW

Chris P Bacon said:


>


I refuse to have Optimus Prime tell me what to do.


----------



## Sachet

HURT PEOPLE, HURT PEOPLE.


----------



## RadishRose

I have a large seashell collection, which I keep scattered on beaches all over the world. Maybe you've seen it.
—Steven Wright


----------



## Murrmurr

RFW said:


> I refuse to have Optimus Prime tell me what to do.


But RFdub, his mission is to preserve and protect mankind!

(Wonder where he's been lately...)


----------



## Murrmurr

Live life with the confidence of a 4-yr old wearing a towel for a cape.


----------



## Bretrick

I Love Catchy Movie Quotes​1954 Action/Romance movie, The Far Country, Starring James Stewart, Corinne Calvet.

Corinne - "You don't even like people"
James - "Is there any reason why I should"?
Corinne - "Of course, because if you don't like people, they will not like you. You will be lonely like the Timber Wolf."
James - "You know, maybe he likes being lonely. He never asks any favours because he can take care of himself."
              "He never trusts anybody so he doesn't get hurt. That's not a bad way to live. Maybe you will learn that when you grow up"


----------



## Chris P Bacon

​




N’est-ce pas?


----------



## Shero

_Cada cerdo tiene su San Martín !  _


----------



## Chris P Bacon

I’m no saint either!


----------



## Shero

Chris P Bacon said:


> I’m no saint either!



Is that the best you can do?  A "know it all" translates in my mind as someone who is very educated, has travelled far and wide and no point in your being jealous. It will get you no - where. You think your comments are funny, but they are not,  only to you maybe!!!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Shero said:


> Is that the best you can do?  A "know it all" translates in my mind as someone who is very educated, has travelled far and wide and no point in your being jealous. It will get you no - where. You think your comments are funny, but they are not,  only to you maybe!!!


Have I offended somebody? And au contraire, see that laughing face ?
It didn’t get there all by itself. Me thinks that tu es une légende, à toi tout
seul esprit. And that will get _you_ “no - where” that anyone else wants to be.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Shero

Chris P Bacon said:


> Have I offended somebody? And au contraire, see that laughing face ?
> It didn’t get there all by itself. Me thinks that tu es une légende, à toi tout
> seul esprit. And that will get _you_ “no - where” that anyone else wants to be.


Your google French is terrible. Took you a long time  You will have to rise with the lark to offend me. Nope, I am up late speaking to my friends in Texas, so I thought I'd waste some time on here and you happened to be here making a muppet of yourself Porky


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Oink, oink, Baby!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Shero said:


> Your google French is terrible. Took you a long time  You will have to rise with the lark to offend me. Nope, I am up late speaking to my friends in Texas, so I thought I'd waste some time on here and you happened to be here making a muppet of yourself Porky


Thank you for sharing that with the group. But why are you speaking with Texas friends? Were all your buddies in France asleep? Or could it be that they have caller ID enabled?


----------



## Chris P Bacon

or hooking up with you either.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

​


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Chris P Bacon

​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Paco Dennis said:


>


That same wisdom pretty much holds true with religious beliefs too.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Whatever the situation, good or bad, you'll likely be okay. You have been so far.


----------



## Sassycakes

“All you need is love. But a little chocolate now and then doesn't hurt.”
― Charles M. Schulz


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## officerripley




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Even though you might think you are​


----------



## Chris P Bacon

“To all, I would say how mistaken they are when they think that they stop falling in love when they grow old, without knowing that they grow old when they stop falling in love.” – Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK

i love you poems for her


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RubyK

i will love you


----------



## squatting dog

The candle that burns twice as bright, only burns half as long...


----------



## squatting dog

Time will come and time will go, as time it always does, but it is not the time that passes, it is us.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Chris P Bacon

You can complain because roses have thorns, 
 or you can rejoice because thorns have roses

              
​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Murrmurr

You only have to forgive once. To resent - this is something you have to do all day every day.


----------



## JonSR77

from the Lincoln - Douglas debates...

"Sir, your argument is as thin as the homeopathic soup, made from the shadow of a pigeon that starved to death."

- Abraham Lincoln


----------



## JonSR77

“I feel within me a peace above all earthly dignities, a still and quiet conscience.” 

- William Shakespeare


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## spectratg

An oldie but goodie (from 1974):

"Baseball, hot dogs, apple pie and Chevrolet"


----------



## officerripley

"We must rapidly begin the shift from a thing-oriented society to a person-oriented society. When machines and computers, profit motives and property rights are considered more important than people, the giant triplets of racism, materialism, and militarism are incapable of being conquered."
~~from “Beyond Vietnam” by Martin Luther King, Jr., 1967


----------



## PamfromTx

A thought for Tuesday and a wise one.

"I believe that you should gravitate to people who are doing productive and positive things with their lives."
Nadia Comaneci


----------



## senior chef

*"No great civilization is ever conquered from without, until it has destroyed itself from within".*
Will Durant, historian


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Sassycakes

“The tie which links mother and child is of such pure and immaculate strength as to be never violated.”
― Washington Irving


----------



## squatting dog

Every night we go to bed without assurance of being alive the next morning, but, still we set alarms to wake up.   
That is hope.


----------



## squatting dog

If your now just preparing for the worst, you are to late.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Sunny

"Being happy doesn't mean everything is perfect. It means you've decided to look beyond the imperfections."

That one is on my refrigerator door.


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## officerripley

_"This troubled planet is a place of the most violent contrasts. Those that receive the rewards are totally separated from those who shoulder the burdens. It is not a wise leadership."_
~~“The Cloud Minders” episode of _Star Trek_ TV series, 2/28/1969, written by Margaret Armen (said by Spock played by Leonard Nimoy)


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley

"_Give me coffee to change the things I can
And wine to accept the things I cannot."
~~Dr. Alex Berezow,_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 213551


OOPS, wrong thread.  My apologies.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## spectratg

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 212262


Life isn’t about waiting for the storm to pass . . . it’s about learning to dance in the rain!


----------



## horseless carriage

"Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned," is an idiom that is adapted from a line in William Congreve's play, The Mourning Bride: 1697.

A woman who has been rejected by a man can be ferociously angry and vindictive.

A woman scorned! You don't say?


----------



## Chris P Bacon

If you have optimism, in your heart, share it, please.
If you have only pessimism though, don’t share it, please.
Do though find an optimist and let the scales be balanced.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Don’t be the reason that someone can’t have nice things.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## oldaunt

God helps those who help themselves.  My Grandmother.


----------



## Feelslikefar

"_We herd sheep, we drive cattle, we lead people. Lead me, follow me, or get out of my way_" - George Patton


----------



## officerripley

…*ecause a man is born with a particular knack for gathering in vast aggregates of money and power for himself, he may not on that account be the wisest leader to follow nor the best fitted to propound on a sane philosophy of life.
~~from The Epic of America by James Truslow Adams*


----------



## Chris P Bacon

*The number of people who are older than you never increases.*​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Chris P Bacon

​


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## JonSR77

“I have noticed,” said Abraham Lincoln, “that *a man is usually about as happy as he has made up his mind to be*.”


----------



## Chris P Bacon

“I’m no chef but I truly love to stir that pot!”​
-Anon


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## squatting dog

Human kind has the inability to accept the fact that in the end, you are alone.
Accept this sooner and your mind will be free from the agony you torment yourself with daily.


----------



## squatting dog

Your past does not define your future.


----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley

The real problem is, people think life is a ladder, and it's really a wheel.
~~Pat Cadigan


----------



## JonSR77

“This sky 
where we live
is no place to lose your wings
 so love, love, love.”

― from the Sufi Poet Hafiz of Shiraz


Note on the Sufis....they have been very well respected throughout history.  The Administration of President George W. Bush used Sufis as part of their diplomatic outreach to the Mid-East, to help create peace...


----------



## officerripley

We can either have democracy in this country, or we can have great wealth concentrated in the hands of a few_,_ but we can’t have both.
~~Louis Brandeis, U.S. Supreme Court Justice (1916-1939)


----------



## squatting dog

Life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass:
It's about learning to dance in the rain.


----------



## Paco Dennis

John Kenneth Galbraith

“One of man’s oldest exercises in moral philosophy … is the search for a superior moral justification for selfishness. It is an exercise which always involves a certain number of internal contradictions and even a few absurdities. The conspicuously wealthy turn up urging the character-building value of privation for the poor.”


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Sassycakes

“One day, someone will walk into your life and make you see why it never worked out with anyone else.”


----------



## officerripley

"...[T]he written record of history is oft times a pale shadow of the real events. It is coloured more by the author's pen than the red stains of those who died at the time."
~~from The Seventh Coffin by Clive Hawkswood


----------



## officerripley




----------



## oldaunt

If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it over?


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## officerripley

"...I think it's a sin when I feel like I'm winning when I'm losing again."
~~from "Sundown" by Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## squatting dog

officerripley said:


> View attachment 217956


And then......


----------



## horseless carriage

squatting dog said:


> And then......
> 
> 
> View attachment 218313


America, that's those that govern, not the poor workers who pay through the nose with taxes on this, that and the other. Those that govern have really missed a trick from their British counterparts.

Do you know why the fuel at the pump is so high in the UK? Because we pay tax on a tax. It works like this. By the way, I'm sure that you all know we call Gas, Petrol, but just in case you didn't.


UK Pump price (pence per litre) of which:161.93p175.89pWholesale fossil fuel price (comprising oil production & refining)56.39p66.4pWholesale biofuel price (comprising biodiesel and ethanol production & refining)11.38p17.65pDelivery and distribution1.7p2.1pRetail margin (forecourt costs & profit)11.87p6.8pDuty52.95p52.95pVAT (Petrol 20%, Diesel 20%)26.99p29.31pGreenhouse Gas Obligation & Development Fuel Obligation0.654p0.676pPercentage of the pump price that is duty, VAT & environmental taxes/fees49.77%47.16%

Note the word: "Duty." It's another word for tax. So of the 52.95 duty imposed on fuel, we pay a further 20% VAT, that's value added tax. Now look at the percentage of tax at the pump. Almost half the price is tax. It's crazy, the UK has both the cheapest and dearest fuel in Europe. Cheapest before taxation, dearest after.


----------



## officerripley

“Give therefore to Caesar the things that are Caesar's [the government's], and to God the things that are God's.”~~Jesus (King James version of Christian Bible). Or: "Give therefore to the emperor [government] the things that are the emperor's [government's], and to God the things that are God's." ~~Jesus, New Revised Standard Version of Christian Bible


----------



## JonSR77

Quotation Anthologies...

https://www.bartleby.com/quotations/


----------



## officerripley

"To resist radical evil is to be a lifelong heretic." 
~~Chris Hedges, from talk “The Price of Resistance” at Princeton Univ., 4/17/2017


----------



## JonSR77

Isaiah 1:23

"Your leaders are rebels, the companions of thieves. All of them love bribes and demand payoffs, but they refuse to defend the cause of orphans or fight for the rights of widows."

https://biblehub.com/isaiah/1-23.htm


----------



## officerripley

"The greatness of a community is most accurately measured by the compassionate actions of its members."​

- Coretta Scott King


----------



## officerripley

…I have never admired the 'natural' or believed in the 'wisdom of the body.' Death is as 'natural' as anything gets, and the body has always seemed to me like a retarded Siamese twin dragging along behind me, a hysteric really, dangerously overreacting, in my case, to everyday allergens…I put my faith in science.
from _Bright-Sided: How the Relentless Promotion of Positive Thinking has Undermined America_ by Barbara Ehrenreich


----------



## officerripley

"A meaningful world is one that holds a future that extends beyond the incomplete personal life of the individual; so that a life sacrificed at the right moment is well spent, while a life too carefully hoarded, too ignominiously preserved, is a life utterly wasted." ~~Lewis Mumford


----------



## squatting dog

Nothing as powerful as music, is there? 
It’s takes us places where we become lost in it.


----------



## officerripley

​

"I realized up there that our planet is not infinite. It's fragile."
~~Alan Shepard


----------



## officerripley

“The whole people must take upon themselves the Education of the Whole People and must be willing to bear the expenses of it.”
~~John Adams, 2nd U.S. President 1797 to 1801


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## squatting dog

The man who know's his time on earth is almost up, is to be the most feared man... ALWAYS.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## officerripley

“I sincerely believe, with you, that banking establishments are more dangerous than standing armies.”—Thomas Jefferson, in an 1816 letter to a friend

 “Merchants have no country. The mere spot they stand on does not constitute so strong an attachment as that from which they draw their gain.”
~~Thomas Jefferson, in an 1814 letter


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## FastTrax

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_dogs_of_war_(phrase)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dogs_of_War_(song)


----------



## officerripley

"[Every war is] always the same war. Only the names of the dead change. It’s always about one thing: which group of rich men get to divvy up the spoils."
~~from _The Atlantis Gene_ by A. G. Riddle


----------



## win231

Happiness is the new rich.
Inner peace is the new success.
Health is the new wealth.
Kindness is the new cool.


----------



## officerripley

"A society grows great when old men plant trees in whose shade they may never sit."
~~attributed to a lot of people


----------



## officerripley

[A] fistful of business cards does not a community make…It needs to mean caring for and helping each other too, not just hustling.
~~from _The Lonely Century: How to Restore Human Connection in a World That’s Pulling Apart_ by Noreena Hertz


----------



## officerripley

True terror is to wake up one morning and discover that your high school class is running the country. 
~~Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## officerripley

"Tribe follows tribe, and nation follows nation, like the waves of the sea. It is the order of nature, and regret is useless."
~~Seattle, Chief of the Suquamish Tribe, Washington Territory, U.S., 1854


----------



## officerripley

"The problem with an anarchic perspective, of course, is that anything it establishes is likely to have a short life span…[and its] leaders…all…[tend] to be authoritarian."
~~from _Octavia Gone_ by Jack McDevitt


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## officerripley

Laws aren't natural phenomena. They have particular and often horrific histories. Ever heard of the Nuremberg Laws? Ever heard of Jim Crow?
~~from _Red Clocks: A Novel_ by Leni Zumas


----------



## officerripley

Trickle down economics has never gotten billionaires to spread the wealth. That's what unions are for.
 ~~TheOther98


----------



## Paco Dennis

*Millions of citizens are deeply disturbed that the military-industrial complex too often shapes national policy, but they do not want to be considered unpatriotic.*


Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## officerripley

Every catastrophe begins with a little problem that doesn’t get fixed.
~~Ken Follett


----------



## officerripley

"There’s no reason why on the street today a citizen should be carrying loaded weapons."
~~ Ronald Reagan, May 2, 1967, U.S. President (1981-1989) and Governor of Calif. (1967-1975)


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## JonSR77

Ben Franklin Quotes...

https://www.fi.edu/benjamin-franklin/famous-quotes

and here's one:



“It is better to take many Injuries than to give one.”
_- Poor Richard’s Almanack, 1735_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley

"Wealth that stands on misery is no wealth at all--it is only the sickness of an empty soul."
~~from "The Ones Who Walk Away from the Ones Who Walk Away," by David Gerrold, _Asimov's Science Fiction_ magazine, November/December 2021 issue


----------



## officerripley

"You cannot buy the revolution. You cannot make the revolution. You can only be the revolution. It is in your spirit, or it is nowhere."
~~from _The_ _Dispossessed_ by Ursula K. Le Guin


----------



## officerripley

"'Witch' is the label society slaps on women it can't understand or control."
~~from _The Change_ by Kirsten Miller


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## officerripley

"This troubled planet is a place of the most violent contrasts. Those that receive the rewards are totally separated from those who shoulder the burdens. It is not a wise leadership."
~~from “The Cloud Minders” episode of _Star Trek_ TV series, 2/28/1969, written by Margaret Armen (said by Spock played by Leonard Nimoy)


----------



## Paco Dennis

From Back to the Future

“Why don’t you make like a tree and get outta here?”​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## officerripley

“The strain of anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means ‘my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge.’” 
~~Isaac Asimov


----------



## officerripley

Women have no rights...except what men allow us. Men are more aggressive and powerful, and they run the world. When the next real crisis upsets them, our so-called rights will vanish...We’ll be back where we always were: property. And whatever has gone wrong will be blamed on our freedom, like the fall of Rome was...
~~from _The Women Men Don’t See_ by James Tiptree, Jr. (Alice Sheldon)


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Just Jeff

"Yes"
"Yes"


----------



## officerripley

It’s easy to become complacent and assume battles won for women and enshrined in legislation are battles done with, but there is always likely to be a section of the population who would happily see those rights taken back if there was an opportunity to benefit from that move....[So we must beware of] complacency: women’s lot is improving but precarious. The move towards a more equal society has been long fought, and much depends on economic stability...and as the financial crisis taught us, when austerity bites, it’s women who suffer most...When the economy tanks, it is predictably women who suffer.
~~from _Lean Out_ by Dawn Foster


----------



## officerripley

"Oh my God, there’s not anything they’re going to let us [women] do if we don’t take it ourselves."

 ~~Callie Khouri, screenwriter of _Thelma & Louise_, as quoted in _Off the Cliff: How the Making of _Thelma & Louise _Drove Hollywood to the Edge_ by Becky Aikman


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## officerripley

"I desire you would remember the ladies and be more generous and favorable to them than your ancestors. Do not put such unlimited power into the hands of husbands...If particular care and attention is not paid to the ladies, we are determined to foment a rebellion, and will not hold ourselves bound by any laws in which we have no voice or representation."
~~Abigail Adams, letter to her husband John Adams, 1776


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## officerripley

"Antifeminism is always an expression of hating women: it is way past time to say so, to make the equation, to insist on its truth. ...It is right to [take notice of] woman hating, sex hatred, passionate contempt, in every effort to subvert or stop an improvement in the status of women on any front, whether radical or reform. It is right to [take notice of] contempt for women in any effort to subvert or stop any move on the part of women toward ****** independence, toward civil or legal equality, toward self-determination. Antifeminism is the politics of contempt for women as a class."

~~from _Right-Wing Women_ by Andrea Dworkin


----------



## officerripley

…[P]retending that the supernatural is real just drives home how much it’s not.
~~from _Shrill: Notes from a Loud Woman _by Lindy West


----------



## Timewise 60+

“I have never understood why it is "greed" to want to keep the money you have earned but not greed to want to take somebody else's money.”
― Thomas Sowell, Barbarians inside the Gates and Other Controversial Essays


----------



## officerripley

[To answer the argument that humans should escape the ecological mess we’ve made of Earth by fleeing into space to preserve human civilization: w]hat is a civilization worth if it can not protect the natural conditions that gave birth to it?

~~from _Defiant Earth: The Fate of Humans in the Anthropocene_ by Clive Hamilton


----------



## officerripley

"The measure of a country's greatness is its ability to retain compassion in times of crisis."
~~Thurgood Marshall, U.S. Supreme Court Justice from 1967-1991


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley

"...to seek security and repose in the absolute power of an individual; and sooner or later the chief of some prevailing faction, more able or more fortunate than his competitors, turns this disposition to the purposes of his own elevation, on the ruins of public liberty.”
~~First U.S. President George Washington, in his Farewell Address, published in Philadelphia’s _American Daily Advertiser_ on September 19, 1796.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## officerripley

"The clash of ideas is the sound of freedom."
~~Claudia Alta (Lady Bird) Johnson (married to U.S. Pres. Lyndon Johnson)


----------



## Liberty

The world is too much with us; late and soon, getting and spending, we lay waste our powers: Little we see in Nature that is ours.
William Wordsworth


----------



## Liberty




----------



## officerripley

"There are plenty of fish in the sea but there's also a garbage patch the size of Texas so y'all be careful out there."
~~Laurent Perrier


----------



## squatting dog

"I hear you saying that I can't, but what if I did?" Never fear failure- you can only learn and grow from it.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## officerripley

"...[T]he consequences of scientific illiteracy are far more dangerous in our time than in time that has come before."
~~from _The Demon-Haunted World: Science as a Candle in the Dark_ by Carl Sagan


----------



## officerripley

"It is not hard to imagine serious public dangers emerging out of instances in which political, military, scientific or religious leaders are unable to distinguish fact from vivid fiction."

~~from _The Demon-Haunted World: Science as a Candle in the Dark_ by Carl Sagan


----------



## officerripley

"We must not believe the many, who say that only free people ought to be educated, but we should rather believe the philosophers who say that only the educated are free."
~~Epictetus


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## squatting dog

"There's a theory that says that life is based on a competition and the struggle and the fight for survival, and it's interesting because when you look at the fractal character of evolution, it's totally different. It's based on cooperation among the elements in the geometry and not competition." 
Bruce Lipton


----------



## officerripley

"Most of the people my age is dead. You could look it up."~~Casey Stengel


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## officerripley

"Not everything that is faced can be changed, but nothing can be changed until it is faced."
~~James Baldwin


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## officerripley

"Racism isn't born, folks, it's taught. I have a two-year-old son. You know what he hates? Naps. End of list." - Denis Leary


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## officerripley

We are not the first civilization to collapse, but we will probably be the last.
~~from _The Chris Hedges Report_, Aug. 14, 2022


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## officerripley

"No one does anything completely alone. Life is a team sport."
~~from _There Is Nothing for You Here: Finding Opportunity in the 21st Centur_y by Fiona Hill


----------



## officerripley




----------



## Sunny




----------



## Michael Z

The second of the Two Great Commandments: Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.

And the first of these two commandments helps me abide by this second one!


----------



## officerripley

"Loyalty is involved and so pity ceases to function"- George Orwell


----------



## officerripley




----------



## Beezer

Read this funny one on-line a few days ago...

*"Bah! It's good enough!" *- Mediocrates

So it inspired me to come up with this quote...

"*Why not put off today what you can do tomorrow?" *- Procrasticles


----------



## officerripley

"In all our searching, the only thing we've found that makes the emptiness bearable is each other."
~~Carl Sagan


----------



## officerripley

"The 'working poor,' as they are approvingly termed, are in fact the major philanthropists of our society. They neglect their own children so that the children of others will be cared for; they live in substandard housing so that other homes will be shiny and perfect; they endure privation so that inflation will be low and stock prices high. To be a member of the working poor is to be an anonymous donor, a nameless benefactor, to everyone else."

~~from _Nickel and Dimed: On (Not) Getting By in America_ by Barbara Ehrenreich


----------



## officerripley

"You've made a home out of this world somehow--I don't how you did it, but you did. And that means you can go anywhere in it. Everyplace is your backyard...Never let anyone tell you you don't belong where you're at.”

~~from _The Reapers are the Angels _by Alden Bell


----------



## Pink Biz

"If indicted I will run. If convicted I will serve" - Anonymous


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*“PITY THE NATION”*
_Lawrence Ferlinghetti (After Khalil Gibran) 2007_

Pity the nation whose people are sheep
And whose shepherds mislead them.

Pity the nation whose leaders are liars
Whose sages are silenced
And whose bigots haunt the airwaves.

Pity the nation that raises not its voice
Except to praise conquerors
And acclaim the bully as hero
And aims to rule the world
By force and by torture.

Pity the nation that knows
No other language but its own
And no other culture but its own.

Pity the nation whose breath is money
And sleeps the sleep of the too well fed.

Pity the nation oh pity the people
who allow their rights to erode
and their freedoms to be washed away.

_My country, tears of thee
Sweet land of liberty!_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 246912


Wish I could afford to live close to places that make me glad to be alive, lol.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Sir John Betjeman, the British Poet Laureate, when asked, at the end of his life, whether he had any regrets, replied
“I wish I’d had more sex.”


----------



## Farrah Nuff

There are two types of people in this world.
Firstly, there are the ones like me. And then,
there are the others, who wish they were like me.

Uncle Mom


----------



## Jamala

There are two types of people in this
world: those who leave a mark, and
others who just leave a stain.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Farrah Nuff

“Only when the tide goes out do you discover who’s been swimming naked."

       - Warren Buffet


----------



## Buckeye

*"He only employs his passion who can make no use of his reason."*

Cicero


----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Serenity4321

_want peace more than you want to be right_


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Manatee

A destitute snake hasn't got a pit to hiss in.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Farrah Nuff

“What starts out here as a mass movement ends up as a racket, a cult, or a corporation.”

  - Eric Hoffer


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeniorBen

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 249591


I wonder if anyone writes great lyrics like that any more. I know Roger Waters doesn't, but he had his day. Now he's a bit of a wacko. Maybe he always was, but he was able to channel it into great lyrics back in the '70s.


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 251105


I hope that you too always find a reason to smile.
But if not, smile anyway because you were my reason
to smile today, right now, thanks so much!


----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Nemo2

“Whatever happens, we have got, the Maxim gun, and they have not.”

Hilaire Belloc ...1898’


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## officerripley

"...[T]he cheapest, most pleasurable way for a country of strangers to get to know each other and the rest of the world is through reading."
~~from “Introduction” by Sarah Vowell in _The Best American Nonrequired Reading 2017_, ed. by Sarah Vowell


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Nemo2

“If I don't know I don't know, I think I know.
If I don't know I know, I think I don't know.”
― R. D. Laing


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Gary O'

Some of TS Eliot's stuff will make you think

*'If all time is eternally present, all time is unredeemable. You can't go back when time past is always present.'*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Gary O'

@Lewkat

That very thought came to my mind many times, the first year at our mountain cabin

Took this pic in early fall
it was after a storm
Name it....well.....'*After The Storm' *


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Been There

The first quote fits part of my life the best:

“Tis better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all.” Alrded Lord Tennyson
“Get busy living or get busy dying.” Stephen King
“Discipline is the soul of the Army.” George Washington 
“The ultimate measure of a man is not where he stands in moments of comfort and convenience, but where he stands at times of challenge and controversy.” Martin Luther King


----------



## Nemo2

"Con men understand that their job is not to use facts to convince skeptics, but to use words to help the gullible believe what they want to believe."    Thomas Sowell

 "Nothing in all the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity"    MLK

"If you give me six lines written by the most honest man, I will find something in them to hang him"    Cardinal Richelieu  1585-1642


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mike

Take a chance, while you still have a choice.

Mike.


----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## officerripley

Nothing in all the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity.
~~Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## officerripley




----------



## Farrah Nuff

​


----------



## Pepper

The trick is to keep on getting back up @Farrah Nuff

eta
of course one must learn when not to


----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Alligatorob

Before you criticize someone, you should walk a mile in their shoes. 

That way when you criticize them, you are a mile away and have their shoes.

Jack Handey


----------



## MikeyDude

*Naked People Have Little Influence On Politics and Religion.*


----------



## horseless carriage

"Life is the flower for which love is the honey."
Victor Hugo.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Nemo2

_“…the sad part is, that I will probably end up loving you without you for much longer than I loved you when I knew you.
Some people might find that strange.
But the truth of it is that the amount of love you feel for someone and the impact they have on you as a person, is in no way relative to the amount of time you have known them._”

Ranata Suzuki


----------



## Alligatorob

MikeyDude said:


> *Naked People Have Little Influence On Politics and Religion.*


I don't know...

*Benjamin Franklin: Founding Father, Inventor, Statesman, and Nudist*
https://www.aanr.com/blog/benjamin-franklin-founding-father-inventor-statesman-and-nudist/


----------



## Farrah Nuff

*Never let facts get in the way of your opinion.
Especially if you think it's a good one.*​


----------



## Jamala

_How would your life be different if…You walked away from gossip and verbal defamation? Let today be the day…You speak only the good you know of other people and encourage others to do the same._” ~ Steve Maraboli

* 
(*Steve is a decorated military veteran and philanthropist, Steve Maraboli has created, contributed to, and impacted Humanitarian, Education, and Empowerment programs in 40 countries. He is a recipient of the prestigious United Nations Award for Philanthropy and continues to serve in support of Global Literacy and Education).


----------



## Farrah Nuff

“Take my advice. I’m not using it.”​
— David J. Henderhand​


----------

